# 50% off of Orvis Hydros Reels, 75% off of spools



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.orvis.com/news/fly-fishing/weekend-flash-sale-save-50-on-hydros-reels-and-75-on-spools/

I saw this and figured it might help out someone. I picked up a VI spool for $53 shipped.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

If I hadn't just bought a new TV & Blu-ray player, I'd be all over that. I was thinking I might like a new 5 wt setup. That reel would be nice on a new Orvis Recon!


----------



## ShepardG (Jun 18, 2014)

Still working today, just ordered a new IV 8wt for a Belize trip coming up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Salty Texan (Sep 13, 2012)

Ya saw this last week and picked up the Hydros III for a 5wt trout setup. $150 total with free shipping!


----------

